# My Brama passed



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

As fast as U was able to text for help my girl passed. She had been perfectly normal all day. I was out with them doing farm work. She was eating bugs with her flock.and had just gone in for the evening.I went to check for eggs one more time, and there she was nesting with her head flipped to the side. She had been laying just fine with no problems. I guess I have to chalk up to sudden chicken death syndrome What a shame. She was a really good brooder.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unfortunately it happens and we never have a clue what went wrong. You did what you could but as I mentioned earlier, something was brewing for a while. She was just able to hide it.

One suggestion I can give you, is to watch the eyes on the flock. They should all be bright looking and round. If you see one at half mast or not looking bright then something is going on and you will need to do a careful assessment of what might be going on.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

I agree with Robin, watch their eyes. Could this be cocci? I know that your sweety has passed now but if it's cocci or marek's you need to know for the rest of your flock.


----------



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

Every body else is bright eyed and acting great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which is great news. I can't tell you how many times that the eyes were the only reason I knew something was up. At that point I took a watch and see position for a couple of days. More often than not they were just having an off day and picked right back up.


----------



## tkatz14443 (Oct 9, 2016)

I agree. I have check web sights. On proactive care. And I do e everything they say. And like I said every one looks good today, acting fine. Iike the other web sights say sometimes a chicken will die. It is the circle of the life. It still stinks.though.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And it will always stink. I lost my 14 year old bird last month. I knew her time was coming but all the same it was still a hard hit. 

Be careful of the other sites. I still find old wives tales out there and things that we've moved so far past when it comes to their care it's almost laughable. If you ever think something doesn't seem just right, ask someone. There is never any reason to be afraid to double check.


----------

